# any one in the same situation as me ??



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi i have two kids from a previous relation ship they are 10 and 8 and am blessed to have them . i met my new husband 4 years agl and have been ttc for two years it ended up he has low sperm molbilty i think thats right lol  i am on 2ww at the min with two wee embies on board ,anyone been in the same situation and had good results ??


----------



## GirlGamer (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi Sweetchilli, i have had a round of icsi in 06. just wanted to wish u all the best, sorry im not in the same position,  i am on my natural 2ww tho   have everything crossed for u keep us posted


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

thanks girlgamer i really hope it all works out for you to hun its so hard isnt it , its a real rollercoaster


----------



## GirlGamer (Jul 22, 2009)

ive been thru loads o stuff in my adult life, a marriage, a divorce, a bully of an ex hub who after 5 years made me in the end have a nervous breakdown, was a single mum for 7 years, have always worked 6 days a week until last couple of years, usually with 3 jobs on the go. but the hardest thing ive ever had to put up with is IF and ttc over many months and years. it sure is a rollercoaster yes! i wudnt wish it on anyone, and noone understands like we do. its the cruelest thing ive ever come across....  to u too x


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

Couldnt have said it any better hun , i would be lost with out this site


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Sweetchilli

Welcome to the board. Good luck with your 2ww!! I hope this is the one for you.

Why not post on the daily thread... CLICK HERE we look forward to chatting with you.

Good luck
Natalie xxx


----------

